# emerge dreht sich im Kreis, Probleme durch Profilwechsel?

## user77

Hallo,

ich habe vor einigen Tagen auf einem x64-Server das portage-Profil von 2007.x auf 2008.0 wechseln

müssen. Dieses habe ich mit eselect gemacht und auch händisch den Link im /etc geprüft.

Ein "emerge --sync" brachte eine Menge neue Pakete, die ich dann auch mit emerge world eingespielt

habe.

Seither läuft emerge im Kreis. Obwohl ich alle Pakete aktualisiert habe, zeigt ein neuer Aufruf

von emerge -pvv wieder die komplette Liste an. Die Downloadgrösse ist auf 0 KB, was verständlich

ist, da der Prozess ja nun schon mehrfach durchgelaufen ist. Sämtliche Pakete werden mit dem

Status "R" angezeigt aber dieser wird durch ein erfolgreiches Rebuild scheinbar nicht verändert...

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Leider habe ich gleiches Symptom inzwischen auch

auf meinem 32-Bit System (Notebook). Anbei eine Ausgabe von emerge --info von beiden Systemen.

64-Bit:

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3-IB x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3-IB-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_5110_@_1.60GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 05 Jan 2009 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi amd64 bash-completion crypt dba dbm dbx gdbm gif jpeg ldap multilib nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre png readline recode spell ssl truetype unicode userlocales xml2 zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_default authn_file authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_alias authz_default authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user authnz_ldap autoindex cache deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif so unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

32-Bit:

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7200_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 05 Jan 2009 07:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa bash-completion bitmap-fonts cdr crypt dba dbm dbx dri dvd gdbm gif gtk jpeg lm_sensors nls nptl nptlonly pam pcmcia pcre png readline recode spell ssl truetype unicode userlocales x86 xml2 xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm dmix linear" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## alex.blackbit

user77,

der allgemeine teil der gentoo foren ist englischsprachig. daher solltest du hier beitraege auch in englisch einstellen.

es gibt aber auch einen deutschsprachigen teil. solltest du nicht besonders gut englisch sprechen, bist du dort sicher besser aufgehoben.

poste bitte den output von "emerge -pv world".

----------

## user77

thank you for that hint. i already posted an english version...

output of emerge is:

emerge -pv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23  USE="-hardened" 1,009 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="unicode -debug -doc -gpm -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3  USE="-berkdb" 224 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/zip-2.32-r1  USE="crypt" 789 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/nspr-4.7.3  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3  366 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X" 259 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/mhash-0.9.9-r1  899 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.8  1,304 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.1  4,575 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.17  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/cabextract-1.2  190 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/locale-maketext-1.10  45 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1  USE="-static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.58  7 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libsigc++-2.2.2  USE="-debug -doc -test" 4,397 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.66-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401  41 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/arp-sk-0.0.16-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/strace-4.5.18  USE="-aio -static" 470 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.29  78 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/unrar-3.8.5  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1  USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.03  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/unix2dos-2.2-r1  6 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-action/supertuxkart-0.2  9,628 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/netcat-110-r8  USE="crypt -ipv6 -static" 108 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-1.2531  USE="-debug -suid" 636 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/epm-1.33  11 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/freefont-ttf-20080323  USE="X" 1,828 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2  79 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/efont-unicode-0.4.2-r1  USE="X" 23,437 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/freefonts-0.10-r3  USE="X" 2,367 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/boost-build-1.34.1  USE="-python" 12,683 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.11  USE="-static" 59 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/dos2unix-3.1-r2  14 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/mirrorselect-1.2  8 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/DBI-1.601  484 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/cronyx-fonts-2.3.1-r2  589 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/alee-fonts-11.4  USE="X" 765 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/sil-gentium-1.0.2  USE="X -doc" 2,280 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/ipcalc-0.41  22 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027  5,871 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/cdplay-1.0  13 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.80  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-action/chromium-0.9.12-r6  USE="-qt3 -sdl -vorbis" 1,711 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.2  USE="-compat -zeroconf" 51 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en-1.3  USE="X" 36 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xautolock-2.1-r1  33 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xtermcontrol-2.9  129 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/smartmontools-5.38  USE="-minimal -static" 603 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/intlfonts-1.2.1  USE="X -bdf" 23,790 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.17a  USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc -python" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm dmix linear -alaw -asym -copy -dshare -dsnoop -empty -extplug -file -hooks -iec958 -ioplug -ladspa -lfloat -meter -mmap_emul -mulaw -multi -null -plug -rate -route -share -shm -softvol" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1  USE="X opengl svg -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -test -xcb" 4,925 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.8  USE="unicode zlib -bzip2 -cxx -doc" 822 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -plugins -vanilla" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.0  USE="zlib -network-cron" 240 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.2_rc1  USE="-utils" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4  USE="X" 3,843 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libburn-0.5.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7  USE="(-n32)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.22.20070710  USE="-atm -berkdb -minimal" 402 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15  USE="-emacs" 341 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/less-418  USE="unicode" 488 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/glib-perl-1.200  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 101 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/netpbm-10.43.00  USE="jpeg png zlib -jbig -jpeg2k -rle -svga -tiff -xml" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-locale-maketext-1.10  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libflash-0.4.10-r1  173 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20081014  USE="X zlib -aac (-altivec) -amr -bindist -debug -dirac -doc -encode -gsm -hardcoded-tables -ieee1394 -ipv6 -mmx -mmxext -mp3 -network -schroedinger -sdl -ssse3 -test -theora -threads -v4l -v4l2 -vhook -vorbis -x264 -xvid" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/xv-3.10a-r15  USE="jpeg png -tiff" 3,539 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r8  157 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/iptraf-3.0.0-r4  USE="unicode -ipv6 -suid" 572 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6  USE="(-selinux)" 561 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2  USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -ithreads" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-20071127  USE="-doc -ipv6 -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/vpnc-0.5.3  USE="-bindist -hybrid-auth -resolvconf" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Cairo-1.06.0  USE="-test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-completion-config-0.8-r2  107 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/slang-2.1.3-r1  USE="pcre png readline -cjk" 1,164 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-124-r1  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20080318  USE="-consolekit -cracklib -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux)" 3 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/ifplugd-0.28-r9  USE="-doc" 140 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4  0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.14  USE="nls" LINGUAS="de -cs -da -es -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.11  USE="X alsa nsplugin -odbc" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/editor-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63  USE="-emacs" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  367 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  565 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  648 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.5  515 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/acpi-0.06-r5  45 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26  USE="-vanilla" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13  USE="X alsa opengl xv -aalib -arts -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo -oss -pulseaudio -svga -xinerama" 3,295 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-1.3.3  USE="-debug -doc -urandom" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/libidn-1.5-r1  USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73  USE="zlib -network-cron" 170 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/esound-0.2.38-r1  USE="alsa -debug -doc -ipv6 -tcpd" 385 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1  USE="crypt -debug -examples -python" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r2  USE="-debug" 491 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1  USE="-debug -python" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/allegro-4.2.2-r1  USE="X alsa -arts -esd -fbcon -jack -oss -svga -vga" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.18  USE="-debug -threads" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/vnc-4.1.2-r4  USE="-server" 542 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-sports/torcs-1.3.0  150,284 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/ltrace-0.4-r1  145 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6  USE="-custom-cflags -ncurses -netboot -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.7  USE="mmx" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.4 [1.3.2] USE="gdbm -berkdb -doc -freetds -ldap -mysql -odbc -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-net-1.2.7  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.9  USE="X" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r9  USE="X opengl -debug -mmx" 312 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-gfx-2.0.17  USE="-mmx" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.18  USE="-debug -threads" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/whois-4.7.27  USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-action/chickens-0.2.4  1,422 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2  44 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.8  USE="mikmod mp3 vorbis -timidity" 2,048 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-simulation/lincity-ng-1.1.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-arcade/lbreakout2-2.5.2  USE="-themes" 3,005 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-puzzle/lmarbles-1.0.7  811 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-arcade/ri-li-2.0.1  13,424 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-arcade/njam-1.25  1,627 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-puzzle/neverball-1.4.0  11,050 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1  USE="nls -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.20.5  USE="X -debug -doc" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4  USE="-old-linux" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.4.6  USE="X jpeg png truetype zlib -bzip2 -corefonts -djvu -doc -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -openmp -perl -q32 -q8 -raw -svg -tiff -wmf -xml" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/vim-core-7.2  USE="acl bash-completion nls -livecd" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-taskmanager-0.4.1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.6-r1  24 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/gsynaptics-mcs-plugin-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 274 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/imwheel-1.0.0_pre12  183 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.9.8a  USE="X alsa dvd png truetype xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -arts -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -cdio -dbus -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dts -dvb -esd -fbcon -ffmpeg -flac -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gnome -gnutls -hal -httpd -id3tag -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libgcrypt -libnotify -libsysfs -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -matroska -mmx -modplug -mp3 -mpeg -musepack -ncurses -nsplugin -ogg -opengl -optimisememory -oss -pulseaudio -pvr -qt4 -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -sse -stream -svg -svga -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vcd -vcdinfo -vcdx -vlm -vorbis -win32codecs -x264 -xinerama -xml -xosd -zvbi" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xvid-1.1.3  USE="(-altivec) -examples" 614 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29  USE="nls -multicall" 288 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/lsof-4.78-r2  USE="(-selinux) -static" 739 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.17  USE="midi nls -minimal" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.3  USE="dbus -debug -lock" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.3  USE="dbus -debug -gnome" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.4.3  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-diskperf-2.2.0  192 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17  USE="acl nls -doc -emacs -nocxx -openmp" 11,369 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.11  USE="nls -examples" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35  USE="nls -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1  USE="nls -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30  484 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/make-3.81  USE="nls -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.20  USE="nls -debug -test" 2,201 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6  USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/gnutls-2.4.1-r2  USE="nls zlib -bindist -doc -guile -lzo" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.41  USE="nls" 112 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/nano-2.1.7-r1  USE="nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -ncurses -slang" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1  USE="nls -pic -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1  USE="nls pcre -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/hunspell-1.2.6  USE="nls readline -ncurses" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  8 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/LinNeighborhood-0.6.5  USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6  USE="X nls -ipv6 (-selinux)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/minicom-2.3-r1  USE="nls" LINGUAS="de -cs -da -es -fi -fr -hu -ja -nb -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sv -vi -zh_TW" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/tar-1.20  USE="nls -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1  USE="nls -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1  USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-puzzle/ltris-1.0.12  USE="nls" 807 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1  USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 3,360 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.1  USE="nls -audit -cracklib (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 957 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libpcap-0.9.8-r2  USE="-ipv6" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r7  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bison-2.3  USE="nls -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47  USE="nls (-nfs)" 152 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  748 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4  USE="-debug -xprint" 506 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.2  USE="-debug -ipv6" 108 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.20  USE="nls -debug" 1,940 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9  USE="-hardened -ipv6 (-selinux) -spoof-source -static -tcpd" 370 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1  54 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  USE="X -cjk" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.0  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/powermgmt-base-1.22  11 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-2.1.0  19,421 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/which-2.19  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xev-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 83 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0  USE="X" 376 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 76 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/terminus-font-4.28 [4.26] USE="X -a-like-o% -bolddiag% -pcf% -psf% -quote% -raw% -ru-dv% -ru-g% -ru-i% -ru-k% -width%" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7  USE="gdbm readline ssl threads -berkdb -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -ncurses -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r3  USE="ssl -ipv6 -maxsysuid -md5sum" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.18.2  USE="ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -libssh2 -nss -test" 1,704 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2  USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1  USE="ssl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -perl (-selinux) -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.11  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2  USE="nls pam -cracklib -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rdesktop-1.6.0  USE="-ao -debug -ipv6 -oss" 279 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7  USE="-sensord" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2  USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.4  USE="acl -iconv -ipv6 -static -xattr -xinetd" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/neon-0.28.3  USE="nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -kerberos -pkcs11 -socks5" LINGUAS="de -cs -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.10 [2.2.9] USE="ssl" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/c-client-2007e  USE="pam ssl -kolab" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/vim-7.2  USE="acl bash-completion nls -cscope -gpm -minimal -perl -python -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-wavpack-0.10.8  1,873 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.8-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/ftp-0.17-r7  USE="ssl -ipv6" 53 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.15  243 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1  USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7  USE="readline ssl -dbus -gnutls -gsm -madwifi -qt3 -qt4" 697 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1  USE="-extensions -imq -ipv6 -l7filter -static" 178 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wget-1.11.3  USE="nls ssl -debug -ipv6 -socks5 -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/tcptraceroute-1.5_beta7-r1  117 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.20  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/vsftpd-2.0.6  USE="logrotate pam ssl -caps (-selinux) -tcpd -xinetd" 155 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/arping-2.06  34 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p5  USE="ssl -caps -debug -ipv6 -openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) -zeroconf" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/arpwatch-2.1.15-r5  USE="(-selinux)" 214 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/links-2.2  USE="X jpeg png ssl unicode zlib -bzip2 -directfb -fbcon -gpm -livecd -sdl -svga -tiff" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-firewall/ipsec-tools-0.7.1  USE="hybrid nat pam rc5 readline -iconv -idea -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap (-selinux)" 766 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-1.1.10  USE="X jpeg opengl -alsa -cups -dbus -esd -gecko -gnutls -hal -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -ncurses -oss -samba -scanner -xml" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/tcpdump-3.9.8-r1  USE="ssl -chroot -ipv6 -samba" 917 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/screen-4.0.3  USE="nethack pam -debug -multiuser (-selinux)" 821 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1  USE="crypt nls unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12  USE="-examples" 479 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.10 [2.2.9-r1] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3  USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/sudo-1.6.9_p17  USE="pam -ldap -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1  37 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.4.1  USE="-examples" 84 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r1  USE="X pam -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static -tcpd" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/rtorrent-0.8.2-r5  USE="-debug -ipv6 -xmlrpc" 495 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.82.4  USE="-test" 463 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1  129 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-vim/latexsuite-1.5.20060325  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10  USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 58 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-4.23  USE="-python" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2  89 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.8-r1 [5.2.6-r7] USE="apache2 bcmath bzip2 calendar cli crypt ftp gd gdbm hash iconv imap mhash mysql mysqli nls pcre readline session spell ssl truetype unicode xml zip zlib -adabas -berkdb -birdstep -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -msql -mssql -ncurses -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -reflection -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spl -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="X ncurses nls slang unicode -7zip -gpm -samba" 3,867 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.3  USE="-kerberos -nonfsv4 -tcpd" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1  USE="acl dbus jpeg pam png samba ssl tiff -X -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -perl -php -ppds -python -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups gif mysql opengl xinerama -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.3  USE="cups gif jpeg mysql opengl png ssl tiff xinerama zlib -accessibility -dbus -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -qt3support -sqlite -sqlite3" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 41,350 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-windows-6.0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcalc-3.5.9  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,990 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/tuxcards-1.2  199 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/kvpnc-0.8.8  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 2,161 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri nptl sdl xorg xprint -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X jpeg -cups -debug -doc -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501  USE="acpi -debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygobject-2.14.2  USE="X -debug -doc -examples -libffi" 359 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.3  USE="startup-notification -debug -doc" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3  USE="-debug -doc" 351 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.8.1  USE="X -debug -doc -gnome -gstreamer -odbc -opengl -pch -sdl" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/nessus-core-2.2.6  USE="X -debug -prelude -tcpd" 668 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28058-r1  USE="X aac alsa dvd esd fbcon gif gtk jpeg mmx mp3 opengl png sse sse2 ssse3 truetype unicode win32codecs xv -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -ass -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dirac -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb (-dvdnav) -dxr3 -enca -encode -ftp -ggi -iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo -mad -md5sum -mmxext -mng -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -rar (-real) -rtc -samba -schroedinger -sdl -speex -svga -teletext -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -vorbis -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xscreensaver -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5  USE="-custom-optimization -dbus -gnome -ipv6 -java -startup-notification" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.14  USE="-debug -doc -opengl -python" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.2  USE="zlib -debug -doc" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.22.3  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.3  USE="gtk jpeg nls png -cairo -cgraph -doc -examples -gnome -java -perl -python -ruby -tcl" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r21  USE="gtk pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -ipv6 -mppe-mppc -radius" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.3  USE="startup-notification -debug -xcomposite" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/dia-0.96.1-r1  USE="png zlib -cairo -debug -doc -gnome -gnome-print -python" 4,342 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.202  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.0.5  USE="gtk pcap pcre threads zlib -adns -caps -gcrypt -gnutls -ipv6 -kerberos -lua -portaudio -profile (-selinux) -smi" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.19  USE="-debug -gnome -ipv6 -java -xinerama -xprint" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/xcdroast-0.98_alpha15-r5  USE="nls" 3,287 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r4  USE="X unicode -debug -doc -gnome -odbc -opengl -pch -sdl" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/grdesktop-0.23  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] games-arcade/crack-attack-1.1.14-r1  USE="gtk -sdl" 783 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2  USE="X gtk -trusted -vanilla -xforms" 1,243 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.0.5  USE="-restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/ettercap-0.7.3-r2  USE="gtk ssl -debug -ncurses" 1,112 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-2.0.0.19  LINGUAS="de -af -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -he -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/gvim-7.2  USE="acl bash-completion gtk nls (-aqua) -cscope -gnome -gpm -motif -netbeans -nextaw -perl -python -ruby" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2  USE="X -doc -examples" 2,125 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/nessus-plugins-2.2.6  995 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-genmon-3.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-0.10.99.3-r2  USE="acpi lm_sensors -debug -hddtemp" 310 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman-0.8.1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-notes-1.6.2  219 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-dict-0.3.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/gdl-0.7.6  USE="gnome -debug" 439 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mailwatch-1.1.0  USE="ssl" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-battery-0.5.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-screenshooter-1.3.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-cpu-freq-0.0.1  369 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.8.7  USE="cairo gtk -qt3 -qt4 -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mount-0.5.5  184 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-systemload-0.4.2  181 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07  USE="jpeg opengl pam -new-login -suid -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.3  USE="alsa nls -debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-wavelan-0.5.4  USE="-debug" 583 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.8-r2  USE="X" 880 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/ntop-3.2-r3  USE="nls ssl zlib -ipv6 -snmp -tcpd" 3,819 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/etherape-0.9.7-r1  USE="-debug" 841 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/gnome-mplayer-0.6.0  441 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50  USE="divx gtk nls quicktime realmedia -firefox -gmedia (-multilib) -seamonkey -wmp -xulrunner" LINGUAS="de -cs -da -en_US -es -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -sk -tr -wa -zh_CN" 443 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/filezilla-3.1.3.1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/audacity-1.3.5  USE="alsa id3tag mp3 vorbis -flac -jack -ladspa -libsamplerate -soundtouch -twolame -vamp" 4,437 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/acroread-8.1.3  USE="nsplugin -cups -ldap -minimal" LINGUAS="de -da -en -es -fi -fr -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pt -sv -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 527 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.76  USE="gtk ssl -lua" 5,920 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/nessus-2.2.6  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1  USE="cups nls -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r2  USE="X -debug -doc -firefox -seamonkey -xulrunner" 354 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1  USE="X acpi crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r1  USE="hal -debug -doc -libnotify -python" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/hal-info-20080508  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/thunar-0.9.3  USE="X dbus hal pcre startup-notification trash-plugin -debug -doc -exif -gnome" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8.3  USE="nls -dbus -debug -doc -startup-notification" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/thunar-archive-0.2.4-r1  USE="-debug" 250 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.3  USE="file-icons menu-plugin -debug -doc" LINGUAS="de -be -ca -cs -da -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -he -hu -it -ja -ko -nb_NO -nl -pa -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/thunar-media-tags-0.1.2  277 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 338 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-places-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers-0.4.1  USE="-ffmpeg -grace -latex -raw" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/ristretto-0.0.20  USE="-debug" 243 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.0  USE="dbus hal xfce -debug -gstreamer" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.4.2  USE="battery cpufreq hal lm_sensors wifi -gnome" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -fortran -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/mono-1.2.5.1-r1  USE="X nptl" 17,083 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.4-r1  USE="X cups gtk -cjk -djvu -threads -xml" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9  USE="nls -bzip2 -doc -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard" 3,632 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.0  USE="-doc" 2,022 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.6.91891  104,551 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0  USE="java -gnome -kde" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 174,664 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.15.3  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/fusesmb-0.8.7  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/vmware-server-console-1.0.6.91891  23,024 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.4.2_p2  USE="idn -ipv6" 6,306 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/pwgen-2.06  USE="-livecd" 31 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] rox-base/zeroinstall-injector-0.33  128 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="X gtk -debug -doc -expat -gd -xml" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/a2ps-4.13c-r6  USE="nls -cjk -emacs -latex -vanilla" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-pdf-2.4.2  33 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/lyx-1.5.7  USE="X cups latex nls -debug" LINGUAS="-he" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/scribus-1.3.3.11  USE="-cairo" 12,991 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] rox-base/rox-clib-2.1.10  601 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/xfprint-4.4.3  USE="cups -debug -doc" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.6  USE="alsa png tiff wmf -aalib (-altivec) -curl -dbus -debug -doc -exif -gnome -gtkhtml -hal -lcms -mmx -mng -pdf -python -smp -sse -svg" 17,935 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501  12,144 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.3  USE="alsa cups xscreensaver -minimal -oss" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] rox-base/rox-2.8  USE="-svg -video" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.5  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] rox-base/pager-1.1-r2  35 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] rox-base/mime-editor-0.5-r2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] rox-base/thumbs-0.1.4  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1  USE="nls (-altivec) -chardet -libsamplerate -session -sse2" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3  USE="aac alsa esd modplug mp3 nls sndfile sse2 vorbis wavpack wma -adplug -arts -chardet -flac -gnome -jack -lirc -mtp -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -scrobbler -sdl -sid -timidity -tta" 0 kB [0]

Total: 375 packages (5 upgrades, 370 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 828,486 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determine

----------

## Polynomial-C

My guess is, you suffer from this problem: portage-2.1.6.4 wants to re-emerge entire world [SOLVED]

Quick fix: use the -u/--update option: 

```
emerge -upv world
```

----------

## gimpel

Since portage 2.1.6, emerge -pv world only tells emerge to emerge everything in the world set. It basically rebuilds everything from world.

I guess what you actually want to do is to update the system -u, or deep update -uD

EDIT: too slow..

----------

## user77

thanks. thats it.

i tried the update version, but thought the usually call of emerge world was an error

or my portage was waste because of the profile change.

thanks again...

----------

## timeBandit

Moved from Portage & Programming to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Elbar Thera

 *timeBandit wrote:*   

> Moved from Portage & Programming to Deutsches Forum (German).

 

Symlinked   :Question: 

----------

